# What color is your bird's beak?



## banndsand (Dec 5, 2013)

My Curie's beak is mostly a beige pink, but about a quarter of it, at the tip, is a dark gray, and curves down a little like a bird of prey!

I haven't seen any other doves with beaks like that in my area, so I found it interesting. What color(s) is(are) your bird's beak?


----------



## Picollo30 (Oct 18, 2011)

when i brought my female dove Afonso home in 2011 her beak was pink, now its totally black. i think black is the normal color for adult doves or there are maybe exceptions.


----------



## Ledanator (Aug 14, 2010)

My little Ragweed(Birmingham Roller) has a cute little pink beak and feet!


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

My HapyCo Bandits have a black beak


----------



## DiamondDoves (May 28, 2014)

Well Bert is blue.








And Dora's blue too.


----------



## Raisindust (Apr 8, 2010)

Dud was a wild-bred pigeon I rescued that I think may have melanistic qualities -- he's mostly very dark. His beak is a pale gray with a black tip that also curves down the tiniest bit. Yay for hawk-birds!


----------

